# Post your dormant lawns



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi everyone,
Lawn was looking good and green but has been going more and more brown as we go into January. I'm just curious to see what different colors other dormant lawns give off. Last year was my first season as a "LCN" and I hope I'm on the right track!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Dormant lawn in foreground.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Dormant lawn in foreground.


and Sasquatch in the background?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > Dormant lawn in foreground.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes! That is my wife's Christmas present to me!

The squatch of the township.

Believe! &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Not sure what's with the yellow or dark green stripes.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Haven't had any snow yet. I still think it looks reasonable for Jan. 17th. The lawn is 100% ahead of where it was a year ago, way more full. I really didnt pay attention to the lawn until end of August. Need to sample the soil for testing, not sure how that will be if the ground is frozen.

I need to take picture and video from high up to see where bermuda and zoysia are in the backyard, maybe from the roof.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

*12/31*


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

It feels like my lawn is staying greener than years past, but we still a lot of winter left.



The turf in the foreground floods, so it's not surprising that it's more yellow.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Still greener than any neighbors lawn during the growing season.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

I need it to be spring


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

5 test plots planted on 2-Sept-2020, no pre-emergents, did spoon feed bi-weekly with 0.25lb/K N (maybe 5 apps if I recall correctly):
1) 100% Barenbrug RPR
2) 50% Bewitched KBG/50% Award KBG
3) SS5000 (Grand Slam PR, Midnight, Mazama, Bluebank KBG, Radar Chewings Fescue)
4) 75% Slugger PR, 25% Bewitched KBG
5) SS1100 KBG (Bluebank, Bewitched, Blue Note)

Sections with larger percentages of perennial rye (1 & 4) show the greatest amount yellowing/dormancy. The 100% KBG sections (2 & 5) appear the most nutrient deficient, especially along fence line. The healthiest parts of KBG sections have held color better than the mixes/ryes.


----------

